# Full HD  24 Zoll vs. WQHD  27 Zoll 144Hz Gsync 980ti



## Nzo (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein System: 
i5 6500
8 GB DDR4
Evga 980ti Classified

Ich suche einen neuen Monitor und kann mich nicht zwischen FullHD und WQHD entscheiden.  Wichtig ist mir mindestens stabile 60 fps zu erreichen bei  guten Details. Bei Shootern können die Details auch gerne runtergeschraubt werden um mehr Fps zu erreichen.

Spiele: Pubg, Ark, Rocket League, Gta 5

Was würdet ihr mir bei meinem PC empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## 0ssi (23. Juli 2017)

Du kannst dich nicht zwischen 370 und 570€ entscheiden ? Schau auf deinen Kontostand !


----------



## Nzo (23. Juli 2017)

es geht nicht ums Geld, sondern darum wie mein System bei WQHD wohl performen wird. Würdet ihr bei einer 980 ti WQHD empfehlen?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (23. Juli 2017)

Ja!
Vermutlich hast Du eine FHD-Glotze oder Moni, folglich teste es jetzt schon & das Zauberwort dafür schimpft sich DSR. Ruhig auch mal dein Treiberpanel näher begutachten.....^^


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

Also WQHD Mittel performt auf jeden Fall genauso wie FHD Hoch.  Was hast du denn aktuell für einen Monitor ?


----------



## Nzo (24. Juli 2017)

Aktuell habe ich einen LG M227WD aus der Vorkriegszeit  LG M227WD-PZ 55,9 cm Full HD Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich werde DSR mal testen. Ich zweifel halt wegen Ark und Pubg. Würdet ihr sagen, dass WQHD auf mittel besser aussieht als Full HD Hoch?


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

DSR skaliert eigentlich nur mit 4x sauber was UHD entspricht also brauchst du mind. 120FPS in Full HD was dann ca. 60FPS in UHD sind
was für deinen 60Hz Monitor optimal ist. Das Bild ist dann aber bei Bewegung wirklich sehr ruhig und die Texturen werden auch schärfer.
Wie viel FPS hast du denn jetzt in den Spielen ? Ein Upgrade auf WQHD oder 144Hz macht ja nur Sinn wenn es deutlich mehr als 60 sind !


----------



## Nzo (24. Juli 2017)

Ich habe bei Pubg und Ark jeweils ca. 80-100 FPS, mit seltenen Drops auf ca 55 FPS. Die Regler sind bei Ark größtenteils auf hoch/ultra, bei Pubg auf low bis auf Texturen, Effekte und AA ( hoch/ ultra). 
Mit DSR auf WQHD habe ich bei Pubg um die 70-80 FPS, mit Drops auf ca. 45. Pubg ist ja auch recht CPU lastig. Das erklärt wohl den relativ kleinen Unterschied. 

Die Frage ist also mehr Frames oder eine bessere Auflösung? WQHD und die Regler eher auf medium oder FullHD und auf Hoch?


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

Mit genug Geld gehen mehr Hz (144), mehr Pixel (WQHD), besseres Panel (IPS), moderne Bildsynchronisation (G-Sync) und mehr FPS (GTX1080Ti). 
Mit Geiz, Geduld, Verzicht und Vernunft (wie bei mir) reicht Full HD 144Hz, WQHD wird übersprungen und später auf UHD/4K 144Hz umgestiegen.


----------



## Nzo (24. Juli 2017)

So egal ist dann das Geld doch nicht.  Ich denke ich werde mir jeweils einen WQHD und einen FullHD Monitor bestellen und testen.

Im Blick habe ich:

WQHD
- ASUS ROG PG278Q
- Dell S2716DG

FullHD
- Asus VG248QE (kein Gsync)
- ASUS ROG Swift PG248Q
- Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr

Empfehlungen bzw. andere Vorschläge?


----------



## HisN (24. Juli 2017)

Nzo schrieb:


> es geht nicht ums Geld, sondern darum wie mein System bei WQHD wohl performen wird. Würdet ihr bei einer 980 ti WQHD empfehlen?



Die Regler bedienen lernen.
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_54p2up5.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_46tguz5.jpg - abload.de

Benutze DSR, Du siehst ganz genau wie Dein System in WQHD arbeitet.


----------

